# PICS! Heavenly Bodies Memorial Day Weekend Event



## SoVerySoft (May 29, 2006)

The Heavenly Bodies Memorial Day Event was a blast - as always  

Anyone who has pics to share, can do so here!

I'll start.

Meet Bubba, BigSexy920's cute little fluffball! :wubu: 

View attachment BernaBubba18.jpg​


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 29, 2006)

And you'll see that BigSexy (Bernadette) gives her pup lots of lovin' 

View attachment BernaBubba22.jpg​


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 29, 2006)

And Bubba gives it right back! 

View attachment BubbaBerna06.jpg


_SLURP!_​


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 29, 2006)

But what I can't figure out is - Did Berna teach Bubba? or did Bubba teach Berna? 

View attachment NancyBernaLick60.jpg


NancyGirl74 and Bernadette​


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 29, 2006)

My camera batteries died at the dance, so I don't have dance pics, but afterwards a group of us hung around the hotel lobby, eating roast beef sandwiches that Toggy was nice enough to pick up for us!

View attachment PaulKissesToggy29.jpg


Paul was especially grateful.​


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 29, 2006)

I think Toggy wanted to munch on a chicken leg. 

View attachment ToggyGrabsPaul31.jpg​


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 29, 2006)

Sunday night was Karaoke. There were some amazing singers! 

View attachment LillyKaraoke58.jpg


Like LillyBBBW for example​


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 29, 2006)

View attachment CarlaKaraoke62.jpg


And Eclectic Girl!​


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 29, 2006)

And there were lots of other great singers - but I didn't get a chance to snap their pics. 

The next group of pics: just hanging around enjoying the karaoke. 

View attachment NancyMeHeadbutt63.jpg


NancyM and me​


----------



## lipmixgirl (May 29, 2006)

i agree with soverysoft... lillybbbw, lipmixgirl, and eclecticgirl are just all around AMAZING... but then again, i am biased...


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 29, 2006)

View attachment CarlaBruce59.jpg


Eclectic Girl (Carla) and UncannyBruceman​


----------



## bigsexy920 (May 29, 2006)

SVS, thank you for taking those pics of me and Bubba I LOVE them. I think the one of me and Nancy is very funny.


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 29, 2006)

View attachment CindyLilly51.jpg


Cindy and LillyBBBW relaxing in the lounge outside of the karaoke room​


----------



## AnnMarie (May 29, 2006)

Yay, I'm having fun watching these go up. 

And I have to agree with Randi and Aris on the karaoke singers, we're very fortunate to have so many natural talents - all of these rockin' babes were really, really wonderful!


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 29, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> SVS, thank you for taking those pics of me and Bubba I LOVE them. I think the one of me and Nancy is very funny.



Bernadette, glad you like them! I have lots more of Bubba - I'll send them to you soon!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (May 29, 2006)

lipmixgirl said:


> i agree with soverysoft... lillybbbw, lipmixgirl, and eclecticgirl are just all around AMAZING... but then again, i am biased...



Don't forget Ms J! She was rockin' too.


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 29, 2006)

View attachment NancyCarla57.jpg


NancyM and Carla​


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 29, 2006)

View attachment Linda61.jpg


Here's Linda who will never see this since she never goes online!​


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 29, 2006)

View attachment ToggyDrunk88.jpg


Toggy showed up a bit tipsy. Can you tell? But he's a fun drunk!​


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 29, 2006)

View attachment NancySToggyhands81.jpg


NancyGirl and Toggy compare hands​


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 29, 2006)

View attachment BigButts68.jpg


The boys (Mikey and Placebo) are _singin' _about big butts while the gals (AnnMarie and Heather) _demonstrate_ their big butts! Hey wait...I believe AnnMarie's big butt is getting a little spank!​


----------



## bigsexy920 (May 29, 2006)

Im so bummed I missed this I could kick myself. :doh:


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 29, 2006)

Here are some pics taken at dinner before karaoke. If you want to see pics with actual _FOOD_...you'll need to stop by the Foodee Board. Once they are posted, I'll put a link to them in this thread.

View attachment Heather50.jpg


Heather with her cute Fat!So? top​


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 29, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> Im so bummed I missed this I could kick myself. :doh:



What did you miss??


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 29, 2006)

View attachment StephenDeidra49.jpg


Stephen and Deidra​


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 29, 2006)

View attachment DeidraAnnMarie48.jpg


Deidra and AnnMarie​


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (May 29, 2006)

SoVerySoft, thank you for sharing those pictures with us. I plan to get up to Boston one of these days for an event or two.


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 29, 2006)

View attachment NancyM15.jpg


NancyM in the lobby on Saturday night with her "come hither" (no, not _heather_) look​


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 29, 2006)

View attachment HeatherPool96.jpg


Heather at the pizza and pool party following karaoke​


----------



## AnnMarie (May 29, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> The boys (Mikey and Placebo) are _singin' _about big butts while the gals (AnnMarie and Heather) _demonstrate_ their big butts! Hey wait...I believe AnnMarie's big butt is getting a little spank![/CENTER]



ahahahaha, I'm SOO glad you got a picture of that. I'd had a few (ok, 7) drinks and I thought I'd imagined that part.


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 29, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> ahahahaha, I'm SOO glad you got a picture of that. I'd had a few (ok, 7) drinks and I thought I'd imagined that part.


I love that top you're in AnnMarie..very nice  ohh..and cute arms


----------



## AnnMarie (May 29, 2006)

I have a few to throw up here, so I'll start adding in while Randi goes along... some will maybe be double duty, but I'll try to keep that to a minimum.  

Here's that handsome devil, Bruce (di do di do) 

View attachment bru.jpg


----------



## AnnMarie (May 29, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I love that top you're in AnnMarie..very nice  ohh..and cute arms



LOL, thanks Misty... (top is new from LB - not catalog - runs big for a 26/28!)


----------



## AnnMarie (May 29, 2006)

Here are Carla and I being worshipped (as it should be). 

View attachment cpm.jpg


----------



## AnnMarie (May 29, 2006)

Carla and Mikey (and a smidge of me, enough of those around). 

View attachment cm.jpg


----------



## AnnMarie (May 29, 2006)

Taken just for a special someone-ster. 

View attachment dimps.jpg


----------



## AnnMarie (May 29, 2006)

Heather was showing off her FAT to anyone who'd look.  

View attachment heath.jpg


----------



## AnnMarie (May 29, 2006)

Heather and the lovely Nancy.  

View attachment hn.jpg


----------



## AnnMarie (May 29, 2006)

A very rare picture of Heather and John together, usually they're too busy being social butterflies in everyone else's pics. 

View attachment hj.jpg


----------



## AnnMarie (May 29, 2006)

A picture of me cracking up because I was trying to just get a cute shot, and the hooligans (you heard me, hooligans!) behind me (Mikey and Placebo) were giving me bunny ears and tickling me!! lol 

View attachment laugh_02.jpg


----------



## AnnMarie (May 29, 2006)

Beautiful Lilly! 

View attachment lily.jpg


----------



## AnnMarie (May 29, 2006)

This one speaks for itself.  

View attachment squish_bruce.jpg


----------



## Jes (May 29, 2006)

CurvaceousBBWLover said:


> SoVerySoft, thank you for sharing those pictures with us. I plan to get up to Boston one of these days for an event or two.


Pick me up on the way--looks fun! Does everyone get a dog?


----------



## AnnMarie (May 29, 2006)

That's the end for me!  

(It says right on them to Grab a Big Butt... so I did!) 

View attachment grab.jpg


----------



## AnnMarie (May 29, 2006)

Jes said:


> Pick me up on the way--looks fun! Does everyone get a dog?




Yeah, we hand them out at the door. It's what sets us apart from the others. 

You should see the houses of some of our long time regulars... whew.


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (May 29, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> The boys (Mikey and Placebo) are _singin' _about big butts while the gals (AnnMarie and Heather) _demonstrate_ their big butts! Hey wait...I believe AnnMarie's big butt is getting a little spank!



I'm so glad you got a record of the spanking! I was just slightly too slow on the shutter...


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 30, 2006)

GREAT pics, AnnMarie! 

I think I'm done posting mine for now.

I also put some food-related pics from the weekend on the Foodee board here.


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 30, 2006)

Eclectic_Girl said:


> I'm so glad you got a record of the spanking! I was just slightly too slow on the shutter...



I didn't even know I caught it! I was posting the pic, hit preview and _then_ I saw it! So I edited the caption! It was dumb luck


----------



## eightyseven (May 30, 2006)

It looks like you all had an absolute blast... especially the BruceMan in one of those latter photos AnnMarie supplied! I just wish I lived closer/had more money to travel now!


----------



## Friday (May 30, 2006)

Waaah! How come I can see Ann Marie's pics and none of SoVery's?


----------



## Ned Sonntag (May 30, 2006)

Bruce is a lucky fella!


----------



## bigsexy920 (May 30, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> What did you miss??




I missed Mikey's song


----------



## UncannyBruceman (May 30, 2006)

Ned Sonntag said:


> Bruce is a lucky fella!



That's what happens when you come up from Long Island with five dozen donuts for the girls! Mikey and I stopped into Dunkin Donuts as soon as we rolled into town...they thought I was being a wiseass when I told them we needed "everything ya got".


----------



## UncannyBruceman (May 30, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Here's that handsome devil, Bruce (di do di do)



Devil? Me? Noooooo....honey I'm an "Absolut" ANGEL (mispelling intended)!! Good to know that I can still look presentable even when I'm lit up like a Christmas tree...or did I look good because YOU were lit up?

And I think I want to spell it "diditt didoo".


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (May 30, 2006)

Wow! Looks like you guys really had a a blast......wish I could have gone! 

And Carla..............hey girl, you are NOT supposed to have so much fun without Momma Kara! How many times must I tell you this??? LOLOL! 

Hugs, Kara


----------



## Sandie S-R (May 30, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> This one speaks for itself.



No wonder that boy has a big grin on his face.  Looks like he was in fat heaven! You all look very cute.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 30, 2006)

UncannyBruceman said:


> And I think I want to spell it "diditt didoo".



See, that's why I asked, but I think you're right. That translates better.


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 30, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 6391
> 
> 
> Here's Linda who will never see this since she never goes online!​



What a great picture of Linda!


----------



## AlbRanger (May 30, 2006)

I gotta get me to one of these events :smitten: !!!


----------



## lipmixgirl (May 30, 2006)

(((Just managed to rise above the 600+ work emails I have to deal with)))
Ahem.
:bow: 
I had a great time meeting everyone as well!!! 
Miss Lilly, you are a diva goddess and were just so fantastic to have around and guide us DIM newbies. I could hug you for days and I know that many people share the sentiment.
Sorry if we kept some people up while the gals from rm140 were too busy giggling and being silly and testing the bed springs for bouyancy. (We were high on life, pizza, cookies and if we had a camera, we would have taken pictures to share of our a fattie slumber party)
It was an empowering and absolutely beautiful weekend, and I look forward to see everyone again at the next event.:kiss2:
- The Obstreperous Ms. J.

i have to agree... lilly, you are my diva goddess inspiration!!!! and yes, i'd like to second the apology to any of our neighbors who may have suffered from bizarre sounds coming through the walls of the hotel at strange hours... because when 3 hot fat chicks shared a bed (yes, a bed), pizza, and lots and lots of snacks, while wearing some skivvies (if anything at all!) - the hotel room became a veritable sanctum of laciviousness... hmmmm... just thinking about it gets me all stary-eyed... 
BA-DAMN!!! 

labor day anyone?!?!?!?!

btw... ms. j. your rendition of add it up knocked my freakin socks off!:bow:


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 30, 2006)

lipmixgirl said:


> labor day anyone?



How about the NAAFA convention in the Boston area in August?

And what about Philly Bash in July?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (May 30, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> How about the NAAFA convention in the Boston area in August?
> 
> And what about Philly Bash in July?



Where can we get info on the NAAFA convention and the Philly Bash???


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 30, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Where can we get info on the NAAFA convention and the Philly Bash???



NAAFA Convention

Philly Bash


----------



## NancyGirl74 (May 30, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> NAAFA Convention
> 
> Philly Bash



Thank you


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (May 30, 2006)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> Wow! Looks like you guys really had a a blast......wish I could have gone!
> 
> And Carla..............hey girl, you are NOT supposed to have so much fun without Momma Kara! How many times must I tell you this??? LOLOL!
> 
> Hugs, Kara



Not for nuthin', Ma, but get your booty up here some time! :kiss2: 

You've got a chance to make up for it in August....

Love ya!


----------



## BigCutieCindy (May 30, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 6389
> 
> 
> Cindy and LillyBBBW relaxing in the lounge outside of the karaoke room​



We are just too cute, Lily!! We HAVE to get pics of us in our peaches bathing suits!

I'm so glad I got the chance to see you again and hang out a bit.

I love ya!!


----------



## Santaclear (May 31, 2006)

Man oh man oh man! So many gorgeous women in one place. Santaclear is very jealous. Thanks for posting, SoVerySoft and everyone!  :smitten:


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 31, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> NAAFA Convention
> 
> Philly Bash



I have a gig during the Philly bash but I'm definitely going to the NAAFA Convention. It's practically in my backyard.


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 31, 2006)

BigCutieCindy said:


> We are just too cute, Lily!! We HAVE to get pics of us in our peaches bathing suits!
> 
> I'm so glad I got the chance to see you again and hang out a bit.
> 
> I love ya!!




I know Cindy! I was thinking that on the way home the other day, we never did get our bikini pics together. *pouts*

I'm glad we did get to hang out for a bit, Cindy. It's always a pleasure!


----------



## gangstadawg (May 31, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Beautiful Lilly!


lilly looks especially beautiful in that pic.


----------



## UncannyBruceman (May 31, 2006)

BigCutieCindy said:


> We are just too cute, Lily!! We HAVE to get pics of us in our peaches bathing suits!



As good as you both look in the pics, you both look MUCH better in person. It was a pleasure meeting you, Cindy. And Lilly, I hope that the cologne and the kilt lived up to the hype!


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 31, 2006)

UncannyBruceman said:


> As good as you both look in the pics, you both look MUCH better in person. It was a pleasure meeting you, Cindy. And Lilly, I hope that the cologne and the kilt lived up to the hype!



To be honest with you, I never really got a good whiff of the cologne but the kilt definitely lived up to the hype.


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 31, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> To be honest with you, I never really got a good whiff of the cologne but the kilt definitely lived up to the hype.



That's for sure. I am still looking for smelling salts to revive NancyM!


----------



## Mikey (May 31, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> That's the end for me!
> 
> (It says right on them to Grab a Big Butt... so I did!)




You saying* I* have a big butt?


----------



## AnnMarie (May 31, 2006)

Mikey said:


> You saying* I* have a big butt?



Well, technically, I didn't say it was YOUR butt, so actually you said it.


----------



## Mikey (Jun 1, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Well, technically, I didn't say it was YOUR butt, so actually you said it.




...something about calling the kettle black...lol :kiss2:


----------



## Placebo (Jun 1, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 6395
> 
> 
> The boys (Mikey and Placebo) are _singin' _about big butts while the gals (AnnMarie and Heather) _demonstrate_ their big butts! Hey wait...I believe AnnMarie's big butt is getting a little spank!​


ha! i look so retarded........ at least my hand found its way to the right place with a little help from heather lol


----------



## lipmixgirl (Jun 2, 2006)

if anyone has any pics of me, i would love to have them.... 

thank you!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 2, 2006)

lipmixgirl said:


> if anyone has any pics of me, i would love to have them....
> 
> thank you!



I know I have a few. I'll try to shake them out of my camrea when I get home.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 3, 2006)

lipmixgirl said:


> if anyone has any pics of me, i would love to have them....
> 
> thank you!



I sent you a bunch on Tuesday. Did you get them?


----------



## lipmixgirl (Jun 3, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> I sent you a bunch on Tuesday. Did you get them?


 
yes i did! did i mention that you are the absolute best?!?!?!?! THANK YOU!:wubu:


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 3, 2006)

Placebo said:


> ha! i look so retarded........ at least my hand found its way to the right place with a little help from heather lol



You don't look retarded! You guys were cute as hell. You patting AnnMarie's butt and Mikey with his hat to the side. Both of you messing up the words. I died laughing! A truly classic moment.


----------



## Mikey (Jun 4, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> You don't look retarded! You guys were cute as hell. You patting AnnMarie's butt and Mikey with his hat to the side. Both of you messing up the words. I died laughing! A truly classic moment.




We messed up the words? :shocked:


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 4, 2006)

Mikey said:


> We messed up the words? :shocked:



Ok...so maybe "messed up" was the wrong term. Perhaps "omitting a few random words" is better.


----------



## Mikey (Jun 4, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Ok...so maybe "messed up" was the wrong term. Perhaps "omitting a few random words" is better.



You are always the lady! Quite elegant!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 4, 2006)

Mikey said:


> You are always the lady! Quite elegant!



If only you knew the real me....Scary might come to mind instead of elegant.


----------



## Mikey (Jun 4, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> If only you knew the real me....Scary might come to mind instead of elegant.



...interesting...well then you fake it very well!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 4, 2006)

Mikey said:


> ...interesting...well then you fake it very well!



Interesting is a good word! Actually, I just like to blend in. Everyone needs a goal. lol


----------

